# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  Joe Paterno fired!

## denverpride

What an awful chain of events. Board of trustees fired him last night. Not the way he was thought to end his career.

----------


## DrHealth

Yea I agree. The stories that are coming out of this are mind boggling. Sodomy in the shower room, Performing oral sex with a minor on CAMPUS???? Damn!

----------


## Far from massive

I heard a couple of guys saying how sad it was that the "powers that be" were punishing him, hes 80 yrs old bla bla bla...Sorry I have no sypathy for any of those involved who did not report the anal rape of a young boy to the police.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Whats most appalling (as if it isnt all totally appalling) is that the guy who witnessed the act , McQuery still has his job. The first thing you would do is call the cops (or beat sandusky's ass THEN call the cops) He was 28 - what did he do after withnessing sandusky assaulting a 10 yr old in the shower (engaged in a sex act they said) - he went home and told his daddy who then went over and told joepa the next am at his home. Joepa immeditely reported it to the athletic director and pres of the university. Every person that knew and didnt call the cops is culpable. There are a few areas of question like did Joepa or McQuery follow up with ath director / pres of univ - if so what were they told was being done? Once you saw nothing was being done how could you not contact police yourself. The whole situation is insane.

----------


## DrHealth

> Whats most appalling (as if it isnt all totally appalling) is that the guy who witnessed the act , McQuery still has his job. The first thing you would do is call the cops (or beat sandusky's ass THEN call the cops) He was 28 - what did he do after withnessing sandusky assaulting a 10 yr old in the shower (engaged in a sex act they said) - he went home and told his daddy who then went over and told joepa the next am at his home. Joepa immeditely reported it to the athletic director and pres of the university. Every person that knew and didnt call the cops is culpable. There are a few areas of question like did Joepa or McQuery follow up with ath director / pres of univ - if so what were they told was being done? Once you saw nothing was being done how could you not contact police yourself. The whole situation is insane.


Yes you're right about that. They should have canned him as well. I wouldn't go out there on Saturday to Coach.... I would resign!!!

----------


## ukcat2012

I am not a Penn State fan nor am i taking up for Joe Paterno. I wonder how much he actually knew about. It's hard for me to fathom individuals that were not involved in molestation of children would not report it to the authorities asap. And if it comes out that Paterno did know, and kept it a secret for the sake of the football team would be sad. Hopefully these investigations will clear Paterno, but if he truly did cover up anything to do with this matter then all respect should be lost because he is not a man.

----------


## BigBadWolf

> Yes you're right about that. They should have canned him as well. I wouldn't go out there on Saturday to Coach.... I would resign!!!


Your so right. He walked in on it and could have saved the kid. He done that kid such an injustice. If it were my son he would be the second one with a bullet in the head.

----------


## Kesyoperrot

Just remember this, with great power comes great responsibility. Paterno had the former he failed on the latter.

----------

